# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Nhờ các bác giúp cài biến tần E520 của mitsu cho spindle

## imechavn

Tôi mới mua được một con biến tần của mitsu E520 3.7kW định cài đặt để chạy spindle, đọc tài liệu để cài đặt theo nhưng vẫn chưa thành công, động cơ vẫn kêo "khẹc khẹc" chạy không đạt được tần số báo OL rồi tắt, bác nào đã cài đặt được loại biến tần này cho spindle rồi xin chỉ bảo giúp.
Xin cảm ơn.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em đã viết bí kíp của em ra giấy để cài đặt cho nó cơ bản là chạy ngon theo ý em ạ. Bác xem thử ùi cài đúng tần số base freq cho spin sẽ chạy ngon hơn ạ.:-)

----------

Bongmayquathem, imechavn, Minh Phi Nguyen, thuhanoi, tranphong248, Tuanlm

----------


## imechavn

Hi, cảm ơn bác, có phải cài thông số về số cực của động cơ không bác?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

các thông số đó bác tự cài đặt ạ tại em chỉ viết cái em sợ quên để lưu lại mốt có gặp còn biết cài ạ.:-)
Có cái clip em làm lâu ùi giờ post lên có ai cần thì coi ạ. Có nói gì sai trong clip các bác bỏ qua giúp em ạ. Thanks các bác.

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

Khi tôi cài các thông số như của bác hướng dẫn thì động cơ có quay nhưng không đạt được tần số 400hz như mong muốn thì dừng lại, động cơ rất nóng, trường hợp này tôi cũng đã gặp ở biến tần sunfar và LS thì chỉ cài đặt lại thông số số cặp cực là được, với thằng mitsu này thì không thấy nó nói tới cái đó trong hướng dẫn. Nếu để các thông số mặc định thì chỉ chạy được ở tần số 50hz với các động cơ thường, với yêu cầu tần số cao như spindle của CNC thì sẽ gây ra lỗi.

----------


## Ga con

> Khi tôi cài các thông số như của bác hướng dẫn thì động cơ có quay nhưng không đạt được tần số 400hz như mong muốn thì dừng lại, động cơ rất nóng, trường hợp này tôi cũng đã gặp ở biến tần sunfar và LS thì chỉ cài đặt lại thông số số cặp cực là được, với thằng mitsu này thì không thấy nó nói tới cái đó trong hướng dẫn. Nếu để các thông số mặc định thì chỉ chạy được ở tần số 50hz với các động cơ thường, với yêu cầu tần số cao như spindle của CNC thì sẽ gây ra lỗi.


Bác làm các bước sau:
- Check PR80, nếu nó là 9999 (V/F control) thì bác set các thông số trong PR0-PR19 như thông thường (max Hz, base Hz, base Volt...)
- Nếu PR80 khác 9999 thì bác đang chạy chế độ Vector control, phải setup các PR 82, 83, 84, 90, 96. Lúc này các PR0-PR19 không có tác dụng nữa. Chạy kiểu vetor control bác phải đo các thông số của motor mới set đúng. Đơn giản nhất là set bà nó về 9999 và khởi động lại, set các PR0-PR19 như thông thường.

Mấy cái PR9xxx của Minhdt nói chủ yếu để adjust thôi (hiển thị, control, offset...) không liên quan đến base (freq, voltage...).

Thanks.

----------

imechavn

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em nghĩ bị nóng ran và không đạt đến tần số 400Hz có thể bác ấy chưa set tần số Base freq chưa đúng 400Hz ạ. 
Bác cài lại giúp em 2 thông số Pr18(High_speed_max_freq) lên 400Hz trước ạ. sau đó cài tần số Pr3 (base freq) lên 400Hz. Lúc đó chạy sẽ không nóng nữa ạ.

Em nghĩ nóng chắc chắn là lí do chưa cài đúng base freq cho nó ạ.

----------

imechavn

----------


## Ga con

À a nghĩ anh Dương chắc set nhiều rồi nên cũng không nhầm mấy chỗ kia đâu.

Dòng biến tần của Mitsu từ 500 - 700 Parameter phức tạp, nhiều ông không để ý vụ control mode, rủi mua về trúng con họ set sẵn vector control cứ vò đầu bức tai sao chạy không đúng.

Thanks.

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

Cảm ơn 2 bác đã hướng dẫn tận tình, tôi đã kết hợp cách cài đặt của hai bác và kết quả là spindle đã chạy được, có thể một số thông số khác chưa tìm ra nhưng thế là tạm ổn. Spindle chạy đạt được 400hz , động cơ không bị nóng nhanh nữa.

https://www.facebook.com/dongduong.c...5040248179533/

----------

